# Ruger 10/22 Takedown Review



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I purchased a Ruger 10/22 TD in Stainless. The takedown mechanism is top notch, and extremly simple to use, the bolt does need to be open for takedown, the Ruger trigger is typical Lawyer Trigger, easily corrected with aftermarket parts, mine came with a syn stock which was replaced with a TacStar 10/22 TakeDown Stock, I really like this stock it holds 2 spare 10 rd mags in the buttstock and has a 5 postition collasable M4 style buttstock, it is available in different colors and camo, (5 star on the stock), I topped my rifle off with a Nikon 3X9X40mm with Leupold ORW medium height rings, (Quick Detach) (Part # 49867). The rifle came with its own base that allows for the use of the iron sights if installed, the rear sight is a foldown with a white diamond, the front sight has a white dot. The rifle comes with a well padded Nylon case to stow the rifle in ( taken down ) it has compartments with velcro flaps for the rear stock and receiver and will accomadate the TacStar Stock, the barrel and forend and an additioal compartment for a scope. The case also has 2 additional outside compartments for extra mags, ammo and a Ruger SR 22 pistol, the lower outside compartment also has MOLLE type attachments for an accessory case. The case has a grab handle and a single shoulder strap with plastic adjustment buckle. The outside compartment will not accomadate a Ruger MK III, I did however order an additional case that attaches to the MOLLE that will accomadate the Ruger Mk III and five additional mags. Accuracy is on par with standard 10/22, mine will shoot 1 inch groups +/- at 50 yards and I expect that will tighten up with a better trigger. Fit, finish and function are top notch which is to be expected from Ruger. 

I, would point out that my trigger was a dissappointment but that is to be expected with todays lawsuit happy mindset. 

Ruger completely dropped the ball not making the outside compartment large enought to Accomadate The MK series of Ruger Pistols.

The case could have used and extra shoulder strap with better buckles. 

I would recommend this rifle.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have 2 10/22 TD stainless and I really like these rifles! The carry bag that comes with them is good and seems to be well put together. I keep a SR-22 in each bag along with the rifle and have room for extra mags (BX-25) and 300 rounds in each bag too. Pretty good set-up!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the review! When we went to LGS last weekend to get Mrs Inor her new M&P 9mm carry pistol, I was looking at that exact rifle. I still going back and forth between the Ruger take-down .22 and the Henry... I really like them both and both have excellent reviews. I would like to get one of each, but I am afraid the boss would disapprove...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> Thanks for the review! When we went to LGS last weekend to get Mrs Inor her new M&P 9mm carry pistol, I was looking at that exact rifle. I still going back and forth between the Ruger take-down .22 and the Henry... I really like them both and both have excellent reviews. I would like to get one of each, but I am afraid the boss would disapprove...


I'm in the exact same debate with myself. I am considering getting a youth sized bolt action .22 and going with the Henry now.... that way I have an excuse to the boss on why I..errr we need both.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you talking about the Henry AR-7?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

uploaded pictures


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting review. Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts!

I am (unfortunately) just about to tear one of these 10/22's down. A friend of mine has one, SS barrel black stock, in his truck and somebody spilled water on the bag and didn't tell him. He pulled out the gun and found it a rusty mess (at least the interiors are).

I am going to tear it down and see what we can do about it. I expect I am just going to replace his trigger group completely (new ones are $40 and the safety on this one is rusted stuck) and any spring that is rusted, and clean everything else up. It's a real mess, but the inside of the barrel looks good, the bolt looks good and it looks like it's just the trigger area that got messed up (and some surface rust). Right now I have it in a low-humidity storage area letting it REALLY dry out.

I will post pictures of the project when I do it.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the review! I'm considering buying one of these from a buddy who has 2 and is looking to unload one. I haven't "pulled the trigger" yet, but I'm seriously leaning towards it.


----------

